# Student going to National School, residency visa?



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi everyone

A friend of mine is looking to put her children in a national school?they say they will be able to get residency visa for 1 year, what is the procedure and what do they have to do? 

Thanks

Fatima


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

what is a "national' school?

if you mean a state school - why would any expat want to do that


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Its a nice school, Al Andalus and Salah ad deen school, its state i think but international.....not quite sure, but there is a certain critirea for those who want to get a residency visa.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

would not be my choice . . . . where is it located ??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What on earth for???? Egyptians wont put their children into national schools if they can afford not.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you married to an Egyptian?? I think that's criteria for national schools.
But...I agree with Maiden and Lanason...
Even the Egyptians I know send their kids to an international school....
state schools are awful!!


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

al-andalus azharian school is not an egyptian school. it is a private english language islamic school that goes by the national program located in new cairo. 

to the original poster - they should check with the school to see if there are openings, then they would need to provide proof of residency and all that jazz...

salahaldin international school is also located in new cairo. all i know is that it is turkish owned. and that it costs 25,000 LE for pre-k and then rises from there...


----------

